# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  početnica

## Taša

pokušavam pohvatati konce ali ne ide :D
zato,molim vas da mi preporučite što kupiti za početak.
Hanna je 4.5 mj.Unaprijed hvala :D  :D  :D

----------


## Paula

Želiš i kupovati kod nas ili naručivati izvana? Jesi li sigurna da ti to neće biti gnjavaža (da ne bacaš novac)? Koliko kila ima princeza?

----------


## Taša

Jasno mi je da je to kompliciranije nego jednokratne ali važnija je Princezina guza :D 
Teška je 6,5 kg.Radije bi kupovala ovdje,možda rabljene?

----------


## anjica

meni su ti super pelene od naših šivačica

----------


## aries24

na forumskoj burzi uvijek netko prodaje pa možeš naći nešto za sebe
najbolje ti je uzeti najprije po jednu od nekog proizvođača da vidiš kako vam pašu pa onda nadopunjavati kolekciju

----------


## Paula

Ali moraš imati jako brzi prstić jer nas puno vreba   :Cekam:

----------


## may

> Ali moraš imati jako brzi prstić jer nas puno vreba


  :Coffee:   :Cekam:

----------


## lara26

mi smo nedavno poceli s platnenima i narucili smo kod nas SMIB prekrasne pelenice i to srednji start paket. 
na stranici mozes nac kako izmjerit velicinu bebe, a pelene su im prekrasne!

----------


## Taša

cure, vam hvala :D  :D  :D  :D 
vi ste   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   baš

----------

